# BSD Video Podcast



## blakkheim (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi all. A friend of mine and I have recently started up a weekly BSD video podcast. It has tutorials, interviews with developers and lots of news stories. We're hoping to get all the different BSD communities involved. We want to be a great show for beginners and potential switchers by answering their questions, but also still be entertaining for the people who already know what they're doing.

If you're interested, check bsdnow.tv.

We'll be having plenty of FreeBSD stuff of course. We even got Kris Moore (the lead developer of PC-BSD) to be the co-host. Check the "contact" link on the site if you want to give any feedback or ask questions.


----------



## ManaHime (Sep 9, 2013)

I watched the first episode yesterday at work and really I love the idea.

Good luck!


----------



## xavi (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi,

As you have Kris Moore (the lead developer of PC-BSD) as the co-host you should probably post this information on the PC-BSD forums as well (http://forums.pcbsd.org).

Regards,
Xavi


----------



## blakkheim (Nov 23, 2013)

Just a reminder, we've released our 12th episode! In a couple of weeks we'll be having one of the co-founders of the FreeBSD project on as a guest. It's going really well so far.


----------



## kpedersen (Nov 23, 2013)

Haha, Episode 006 intro. Best slogan ever.



> "The place to be!.. S.. D"



I am finding them very enjoyable


----------

